# Bonded Neutered Males fighting!



## neilegni (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've had my two buns, Squash and Banana, since September 2014. They are neutered brothers who are nearly a year old. They've been sharing a cage since we bonded them in the fall without any problems, and have free reign of the apartment when my partner or I are home. Until now we have been fortunate enough to have an easy bond with two easy going buns.

Since Monday it's like Invasion of the Bunny Snatches in our apartment. Our docile, loving rabbits have turned on each other and are constantly chasing and fighting whenever they're together. We separated their cages and they are now only together during bonding-type dates. So far I think I've ruled out many possible factors:

*1. Health: *I took both rabbits to the vet yesterday for an exam to rule out any possible health issue. After examining them the vet said he didn't see anything that would indicate a problem.

*2. Change in environment:* We moved an end table they like to sleep under in our living room because a friend needed to borrow it. However, we moved the table last Thursday or Friday and the problems didn't start until Sunday night. In the mean time we've put a very similar table in that spot. We also cleaned their cage on Sunday, but we've cleaned their cage so many times without incident and our cleaning this time wasn't any more or less intensive.

*3. Hormones:* Both bunnies are neutered. I heard that even neutered rabbits can be affected by the extended daylight hours as spring approaches, but in my online research I haven't come across very much info at all about this. Is it possible/probable?

They've had a few bonding dates since this mess all started. After our trip to the vet they spent some successful time in the bathtub grooming each other a little bit. Then they started fighting about about 10 minutes and I ended the session. I also put them in a laundry basket on top of the running washing machine with the vacuum running to try to create a stressful situation. Again, they were fine for a little while, but then the circling, grunting, thumping, kicking, and biting started all over. 

When the buns are together (such as in the bathtub, or in a tall sided laundry basket) they both rest their heads on the floor to request being groomed and have a stare off. Yesterday Squash conceded to groom Banana a bit, and Banana would groom him before demanding more grooming. And then Banana would try to sniff Squash's belly/genital area and Squash would thump and start chasing him.* I'm not sure if they ever figured out who was "top bun" when they initially bonded because they never mounted each other, so I'm wondering if perhaps they might be struggling to figure it out now. Could spring's arrival be at fault here?*

I'm terrified that their bond is broken with no chance of reconciliation. Before this they played and groomed and ate and slept together. Now they can't even be in the same room. I'm noticing (and smelling) more territorial droppings than I've ever seen from either of them--but I'm positive that they're both neutered. Banana seems lonely for his playmate, and Squash wants nothing to do with him, especially after a particularly bad bout that left Squash with a chomped ear. For safety reasons I think they should stay separated, but I'm concerned that will hurt their bond even more.

Can neutered rabbits still get spring fever? Will this ever calm down? Can their relationship be saved? I'm anxious and depressed for my rabbits and I feel so helpless.

If you made it to the bottom of this post, thank you for reading. Any and all help and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Minilopbun (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know anything about bunny bonds, but I hope it all works out for your buns!


----------



## kezman (Mar 24, 2015)

To be honest sounds like they are having issues over who is the alpha male,when i begun keeping mine i started off with 2 males Poppy and Ribbon-who ate,slept,played with each other for over 2 years.They occasionally bickered but only chasing now and then,nothing vicious.After 2 and half years Poppy my big softy decided he was in charge and challenged Ribbons dominance,they try to kill each other.
I now have 25 buns and Poppy is the alpha male who nobody messes with! Yet he is the most lovely natured animal towards people.Even now he and Ribbon go crazy to get at each other if they meet either side of the wire yet both are more than happy with other males in their company.
In my opinion you need 2 hutches and as they are both neutered you need 2 girls to for them to live with.
It is frustrating i know,as ive tried everything to re-bond mine but it just wont work.Get them girlfriends,seperate homes and they;ll both be happy as Larry.


----------



## Kirsten J (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm afraid my story is similar. I have had 2 neutered males for nearly four years. When they were 3 months old it looked like they might get on. I was doing bonding sessions in the bath and sometimes they would groom but mostly they would fight. When they matured, they only wanted to fight. When I heard one of my rabbits scream, I knew it was enough. Now they live separately, and we're all much happier. We have controlled social sessions, but I must be petting and scratching them both at the same time, or they will attack each other. I know if I leave them alone, one will die. They just don't want to live together.


----------



## JBun (Apr 1, 2015)

'Spring fever' certainly can be a cause for a surge in these type of issues, even in neutered rabbits. You may need to give them a break from each other for a few weeks or even longer, then attempt to rebond. It is possible for them to rebond, but there is also the chance that the bond can't be fixed. You really won't know until you attempt it again.


----------



## Marlie (Apr 1, 2015)

I had a similar situation with my 2 male neutered rabbits. They had been happily living together outside for about 4 months after we bought them from a pet shop. They were about 10 weeks old when we got them believing them to be brothers but as they grew it became obvious that they weren't (Charlie is twice Max's size!). Anyway, one morning my daughter went outside to open their hutch door so they could run around in their pen and realised there had been a fight. Charlie's nose had virtually been bitten off, there was black and white fur everywhere and they were on different levels, both clearly shocked and shaking. It was horrible. We separated them immediately and they have been living separately since then, which was over 2 years ago. They each have half of the pen with thick wire and gaps so that teeth and claws can't connect although it has been a long time since they have shown aggression towards each other while in their pen. It is really sweet to see them mirror each other and I think Charlie is showing concern for Max who is quite poorly with E.C. but I could be wrong. However, we have tried to reconcile them a few times but they have started fighting almost immediately. We have come to the conclusion that they just don't want to live together. 

I hope your rabbits can work out their differences and get along again - it would be so much easier for you as well as nicer for them! &#128522;


----------



## kezman (Apr 2, 2015)

TBH i dont think anything will re-bond 2 males once there is history between them,i have 25 buns who ive bonded together yet my original 2 will not entertain each other whereas they will mix with all of the rest of the bucks in the herd.
I guess it boils down to luck and what type of personality each bun has,my alpha male has the odd issue with one of my other bucks where he will nip and chase him a little but not fighting,i think its just his way of saying "hey remember im in charge!",then the next minute they are sprawled side by side sunbathing.


----------



## Morning_Snow (Apr 2, 2015)

I also agree it may not be possible to rebond. I would definitely give it a few weeks and try again. I heard that if you threw a altered female into the mix it may help? I don't know, but I wish you luck. It is so much work to keep two houserabbits that hate eachother happy, especially free-range. >o< rabbits are so stubborn!


----------

